# I'm breaking out I need help



## beautybybee (Apr 17, 2008)

hello MUT well i am 25 years young going on 26 and my skin has been acting up big time...my forhead looks like i have a bunch of craters...lol... i have had bad skin when i was a teen but it went away then like about a month ago i started breaking out really bad does anyone have any suggestions on what i can use to help it out?? please it looks awfull...

BEAUTYBYBRENDA


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 17, 2008)

If you are breaking out quite badly, all of the sudden, are you on any new medication or birth control pill? Any new stress?


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 17, 2008)

Are you using any new skincare products?


----------



## beautybybee (Apr 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you are breaking out quite badly, all of the sudden, are you on any new medication or birth control pill? Any new stress? actually i have started a new birth control.....i have been using yaz, could this be the cause of the breaking out all of a sudden&gt;&gt;


----------



## ticki (Apr 17, 2008)

probably. horomonal changes are often a big factor in acne breakouts. once your body gets used to it and gets back in a rhythm, you skin should do better.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 21, 2008)

Yup...probably is your BC pill. It affects your hormones. It should clear up after a bit...


----------



## erikaj35 (Apr 22, 2008)

It sounds like it is definitely hormonal. Hormonal changes are known to cause breakouts of acne. Either switch to a different pill or wait and it will work itself out. Good luck!


----------



## tajameka (Apr 22, 2008)

it sounds to me like YAZ is causing it, but to keep your skin clear you could try the aspirin and honey mask. It works GREAT for most people


----------



## msmack (Apr 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kathy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yup...probably is your BC pill. It affects your hormones. It should clear up after a bit... Totally agree, you might just have to live it out. I use a soothing mask (some french name I never remember!) by avene sometimes and it seems to help with surprise break-outs. I hope you find something to help!


----------



## sarahve (Apr 26, 2008)

birth control,stress,weather,excercise,pregnancy,new makeup products you are using, or soaps or even if shampoo gets on your face all of those can bring on a breakout. Make sure you wash your face with cold water, it will lessen the chance of your face trying to overcompensate and make your skin oily.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 28, 2008)

BC pills can be used to regulate acne, but it takes time to get your hormones back in balance. it can also be the dosage that can be wrong and needs to be changed.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 28, 2008)

Yves Rocher?

Originally Posted by *msmack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Totally agree, you might just have to live it out. I use a soothing mask (some french name I never remember!) by avene sometimes and it seems to help with surprise break-outs. I hope you find something to help!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *msmack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Totally agree, you might just have to live it out. I use a soothing mask (some french name I never remember!) by avene sometimes and it seems to help with surprise break-outs. I hope you find something to help! masque hydratant apaisant ?


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 29, 2008)

I thought YAZ was supposed to clear your skin, as a plus! False advertising! Anyway, I'm sure it's your hormones like everyone else says but if you want to clear it up fast I would have to agree with Labrat. Using a 'salicylic acid' product followed by a 'benzoyl peroxide' product should definitely clear up your skin much sooner then not using anything at all. I use this routine even if I don't break out because it'll help prevent any future blemishes. I hope this info helps. Good luck


----------



## beautybybee (May 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I thought YAZ was supposed to clear your skin, as a plus! False advertising! Anyway, I'm sure it's your hormones like everyone else says but if you want to clear it up fast I would have to agree with Labrat. Using a 'salicylic acid' product followed by a 'benzoyl peroxide' product should definitely clear up your skin much sooner then not using anything at all. I use this routine even if I don't break out because it'll help prevent any future blemishes. I hope this info helps. Good luck



you know what... i thought so but i think this is all my fault.. i had never taken birth control before...so you have to take it at the same time everyday...lol...like i knew??...haha anyway i went to my dr. and thats what she saids hapenning my hormones are getting diffrent signals..and things like that she also pionted out stress..well thanks for all the help


----------



## Ricci (May 1, 2008)

Masking with a mud based formula should really help a lot


----------



## chic_chica (May 1, 2008)

Maybe your skin is just getting used to the YAZ. I use that and i have acne free skin. But before that i used to use Proactive...then i stopped and had no acne. About 2 years after i started using Yaz...so i don't think that contributes much to no acne.

But my guess is that your skin is adjusting to the Yaz


----------

